# Map Tack (laminate)



## BDTyre (4 Jun 2008)

I've got some civy topo maps I use for hiking and route planning and general messing around.  Where can I get my hands on a roll of laminate like we use to laminate our military maps?  I would have liberated a roll last time I came across one, but it was a little big to pack in my luggage and I'm sure the staff would have noticed a whole roll missing.

Is there a civy supplier for this stuff?  The term "map tack" (or tac or tak) don't help much and "map laminate" leads to me places that laminate maps.

Maybe my QM will give me some under the guise of using it to practice my map laminating abilities!  ;D


----------



## garb811 (4 Jun 2008)

You're looking for MACtac, not Map Tack.  Go to the store that has the same name you do, most civies use the stuff as drawer/shelf liners.  Qutie a few dollar stores also carry it.


----------



## BDTyre (4 Jun 2008)

Ahhh...so my futile search was simply the result of the staff mispronouncing it!  Their mistake, my fault!


----------



## GAP (4 Jun 2008)

You might want to look up the supplier of some similiar stuff in your city

They used to be GE Polymershapes, but the name has since changed to Sabic Polymershapes....they deal in plastic stuff like corrugated plastic panels, sign letter material, lexan and plexiglass, but recently I bought a roll of mask with adhesive on one side for drawing complicated designs on 4 x 8 panels ......they might have what you want

www.sabic-ip.com


----------



## 241 (4 Jun 2008)

I have bought it at Staples before, the have smaller rolls as well as the large ones we use.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (4 Jun 2008)

Actual lamination of maps turns out excellent results as well though it is more expensive I am guessing.  I have even seen places that cut the map into sections so it can be folded easier (Fort Bragg I think).  In Gagetown you can go to the photo place in the middle of J7 (name escapes me) and pay to have it "encapsulated".


----------



## Redeye (4 Jun 2008)

CanadianTire said:
			
		

> I've got some civy topo maps I use for hiking and route planning and general messing around.  Where can I get my hands on a roll of laminate like we use to laminate our military maps?  I would have liberated a roll last time I came across one, but it was a little big to pack in my luggage and I'm sure the staff would have noticed a whole roll missing.
> 
> Is there a civy supplier for this stuff?  The term "map tack" (or tac or tak) don't help much and "map laminate" leads to me places that laminate maps.
> 
> Maybe my QM will give me some under the guise of using it to practice my map laminating abilities!  ;D



Zellers has it too, usually cheaper.  One of their stores was closing up where I used to live and during the clearance I bought about two dozen rolls for a buck each.

Mactac is the brand name of the shelfliner paper, it got morphed by the army into "maptack".  Interestingly, one of their corporate sales reps is a client of mine in my civilian occupation, and he was amazed when I told him what we use it for, he had no idea the military made such use of it.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (4 Jun 2008)

Great, now they'll up the price on it..


----------



## Redeye (4 Jun 2008)

Only to the military, they'll come up with some high tech name for it.

I'm sure that some company sells the CF Manually Controlled Variable Rotary Torque Applicators for hundreds of dollars a piece, because calling it a regular screwdriver simply wouldn't do.


----------



## Sigger (4 Jun 2008)

Back in my expiditing days, I used to use a liquid that was pored on the map and made it very weather resistant. Cannot remember its name..


----------



## Cdnarmybear (4 Jun 2008)

The company we buy it from is Visual Planning. Hope this helps, If you need any more info PM me.


----------



## BDTyre (5 Jun 2008)

I actually found rolls of this stuff at Wal-Mart under the name "ConTac."  Its not quite tall enough, but I'll make do.


----------



## daftandbarmy (10 Jun 2008)

Sigger said:
			
		

> Back in my expiditing days, I used to use a liquid that was pored on the map and made it very weather resistant. Cannot remember its name..



Aquaseal - Map Seal. I've got an 8 oz container of it right here. Cost: $9.50 from MEC. It says that it will coat from 6 to 8 topo maps front and back.


----------



## Sigger (10 Jun 2008)

Exactly! I really liked that stuff. If I was not such a technogeek, I would probably still be using it.


----------



## IntlBr (1 Jun 2010)

Sorry to bump and old thread but it meets the needs of my question:

I am laminating several wide maps tomorrow with the issued "map" (mac) tack.  I have done it before but never with such large pieces.  When doing it in the past I was told that layering the "tack" was bad form, although thinking about it, I can't see why it would be.

I don't want to waste a massive amount of the stuff simply because someone once told me "layering is bad".  Am I out of it to think layering it must be fine?

Thanks!


----------



## chrisf (1 Jun 2010)

Redeye said:
			
		

> Only to the military, they'll come up with some high tech name for it.
> 
> I'm sure that some company sells the CF Manually Controlled Variable Rotary Torque Applicators for hundreds of dollars a piece, because calling it a regular screwdriver simply wouldn't do.



Make sure you specify bi-directional, nothing worse then left handed screwdrivers.


----------



## IntlBr (1 Jun 2010)

Corps of Guides said:
			
		

> Sorry to bump and old thread but it meets the needs of my question:
> 
> I am laminating several wide maps tomorrow with the issued "map" (mac) tack.  I have done it before but never with such large pieces.  When doing it in the past I was told that layering the "tack" was bad form, although thinking about it, I can't see why it would be.
> 
> ...



I'm just quoting this as it got bumped off the last page by the above comment, and I would still like an answer if anyone has a suggestion!

Cheers!


----------



## TN2IC (1 Jun 2010)

Harder to fold is one thing I can only think off. Or it getting to bulky for storage.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (2 Jun 2010)

If you don't layer there are chances of water seeping in and ruining the map.  Overlay by about an inch or so.. you have no other choice!!


----------



## Swingline1984 (2 Jun 2010)

Talk to your friendly neighbourhood Geo guy and have him print them out on Tyvek...Maptac is soooooo last year!


----------



## Nfld Sapper (2 Jun 2010)

Swingline1984 said:
			
		

> Talk to your friendly neighbourhood Geo guy and have him print them out on Tyvek...Maptac is soooooo last year!



You know how freaking expensive it is to print on that stuff!!


----------



## chrisf (2 Jun 2010)

Quite cheap? Say the cost of the tyvek?

There's a plotter (at your unit) that's capable of doing it.

(Edit: Should be capable...)


----------



## Nfld Sapper (2 Jun 2010)

Not according to the GEO CELL at CFSME....... or am I mistaking it for some other form of printing surface..... :-\ I know I got shown one that cost a shit load to print on....


----------



## chrisf (2 Jun 2010)

They probably sent it out to be done... and of course, no one ever charges the army more then what their product/services are worth.... 

Anyone looking to get somthing printed on tyvek would be charged a little extra for the cost of the materials, and a lot extra because of the novelty of printing on tyvek... add the "rip off the government" fees and you can imagine the cost increases...

Not having done it myself, as near as I can tell, you buy the tyvek, cut it to fit the printer (with the exception of laser jets, won't print on laser jets, due to the heat in the printing mechanism melting the tyvek) and press print. (From dupont's website... http://industrialpackaging.dupont.com/5techtips/index.html)

The biggest hassle would be cutting the tyvek, which would NOT be a hassle to a properly equipped print shop.

Hopefully this doesn't end up like the time somone claimed you couldn't shred a slice of pizza... you can by the way....


----------



## chrisf (2 Jun 2010)

Add on to what I said, they may well have been paying for the print-set costs... which are what make small print runs of anything expensive (Example, we had some unit crest stickers printed... we got 2500 of them... cost for 250 was $90, cost for 2500 was $130. 5000 would have been $140)


----------

